# Wie erstelle ich diese Animationsschleife(Ball Fangen)?



## Elli012345 (9. Mrz 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe Schwierigkeiten bei dem erstellen dieser Animationsschleife. 
Die Aufgabenstellung ist auf dem Bild zu sehen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte. 

PS: Wir benutzen "shapes and sprites"! 

LG.


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Mrz 2021)

>> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.
Wie lautet denn deine Frage??


----------

